# Caravan



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend of mine has just told me that his sister (oap) who had a caravan on a site at Benidorm was told by the site owner that the new law is all caravans must be owned by the site owner... and she must take hers off or sell it to him.. of course she had to sell it to him.. she paid 37,000 sterling and he bought it off her for 2300 sterling!!!
This applied to the whole row of vans.
Surely this is not the law in Spain???

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend of mine has just told me that his sister (oap) who had a caravan on a site at Benidorm was told by the site owner that the new law is all caravans must be owned by the site owner... and she must take hers off or sell it to him.. of course she had to sell it to him.. she paid 37,000 sterling and he bought it off her for 2300 sterling!!!
> This applied to the whole row of vans.
> Surely this is not the law in Spain???
> 
> Maiden


That doesnt sound right to me??? What about the folk who drive down here for a holiday or summer stay with their caravans in tow???

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend of mine has just told me that his sister (oap) who had a caravan on a site at Benidorm was told by the site owner that the new law is all caravans must be owned by the site owner... and she must take hers off or sell it to him.. of course she had to sell it to him.. she paid 37,000 sterling and he bought it off her for 2300 sterling!!!
> This applied to the whole row of vans.
> Surely this is not the law in Spain???
> 
> Maiden


She has been taken of course, that being the case she should go and she the Guardia with a solicitor IMO.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A friend of mine has just told me that his sister (oap) who had a caravan on a site at Benidorm was told by the site owner that the new law is all caravans must be owned by the site owner... and she must take hers off or sell it to him.. of course she had to sell it to him.. she paid 37,000 sterling and he bought it off her for 2300 sterling!!!
> This applied to the whole row of vans.
> Surely this is not the law in Spain???
> 
> Maiden


Hi,

I live inland on a residential mobile home park, there has been no mention of this here. I believe a park which is owned by the Spanish are a lot better than the ones owned by other nationalities. Spanish is Freehold not leasehold.


----------

